# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  پروردگار  XML

## Inprise

سلام

شرکت معروف و صاحب نام Altova بین عده ای از اکس ام ال بازها به پروردگار  XML معروف است . نرم افزارهای این شرکت کاملترین و قدرتمندترین ابزارهای موجود برای پوشش نیازهای مختلف مبتنی بر  XML است . سعی میکنم خیلی مختصر این برنامه ها رو معرفی کنم . اگر احساس کردید بهشون نیاز دارید میتونید درخواست تهیه اش رو به مدیر سایت بدید تا در سی دی های سایت گنجانیده بشه  :wink:  8) 

الف. XMLSPY



این نرم افزار قدرتمندترین برنامه طراحی ، برقراری ارتباط با منبع داده ، تولید ، ارزیابی ، اعتبارسنجی اسناد  XML است که با محیطی کاربر پسند و مجتمع تمام آنچه برای حمایت از  XML در پروسه تولید یا توسعه نرم افزارهایتان نیاز دارید در اختیارتان میگذارد . 



نگاهی اجمالی به قابلیتها :

<span dir=ltr>
XML editing and validation, Schema
DTD design
XSL transformation
XSLT debugging
WSDL editing
Advanced XML Application Development 
 graphical design of XML Schema
</span>


ب. MAPFORCE



این برنامه قدرتمند به توسعه گران امکان میدهد با معادل سازی یک به یک یا یک به چند بانکهای اطلاعاتی و اسناد XML ( و بالعکس ) از توانائی های  XML استفاده کنند . تولید خودکار استیلهای  XML ، تبدیل خودکار شماهای اسناد XML به داده و بالعکس و تولید و توسعه بصری (  Visual ) سندهای  DTD توسط این ابزار حمایت میشوند .



ج.  STYLEVISION



این برنامه به طراحان سایتهای وب امکان میدهد محتوای سایتهای خود را بر فراز  XML تولید و منتشر کنند بدون آنکه درگیر جزئیات فنی تولید اسناد XML و منابع دادهء آن یا استیلهای آن گردند . تولید محتوای سازگار با  XHTML از اسناد و منابع داده ای  XML و  DTD براحتی و در یک محیط کاربر پسن و سهل انجام میشود .



د. AUTHENTIC


این برنامه فوق العاده قدرتمند به کاربران غیر حرفه ای ( و البته حرفه ای ) امکان میدهد براحتی اطلاعات و داده های عمومی و روزمره یا فنی خود را بصورت  XML ذخیره کنند و اجزاء مرتبط با آن را در محیطی بصری و بدون درگیری با جزئیات طراحی نمایند . کار کردن با این نرم افزار براحتی کار کردن با یک واژه پرداز است با این تفاوت که داده های شما بصورت XML ( به همراه استیلها و  DTD های مربوطه ) ذخیره میشود و تولید محتوای مبتنی بر  XML بسیار سهل میگردد .




-----

ابزار جانبی :

 دات نت کنترل قدرتمندی که توانائیهای  AUTHENTIC را برای محیطهای توسعه مبتنی بر دات نت و  ASP .NET شبیه سازی میکند . به وسیله این ابزار میتوانید یک تولید کنندهء محتوای قدرتمند و آنلاین را در محیط دات نت صرفا" با چند کلیک تولید کنید .




خوش و سلامت و موفق باشید .

WSDL-Enabled Inprise   :wink:

----------


## Inprise

سلام

حالا نسخهء کامل همه نرم افزارهای فوق الذکر همراه با  Registration Key موجوده . دوستانی که به این برنامه ها احتیاج دارند درخواستهاشون رو بنویسند اگر به حدقابل قبولی رسید همگی رو در یک سی دی برای مدیر سایت ارسال میکنم تا در سی دی های سایت توزیع بشه .

خوش باشید  :wink:

----------


## faramarz_s

بنده اولین درخواست کننده هستم
 :shock:
XML for ASP.NET Developers
به دنبال مباحثی از این دست هستم که به نظر می رسد کاملا مناسبه :wink:

----------


## faramarz_s

ظاهرا سی دی اول مدیریت سایت آماده شده لذا جاده صاف شده لطف کنید این ها را هم در سی دی دومی جا بدهید .
من که منتظرم
در صورتی که کسی نخواست (به تعداد کافی) چطور باید با شما تماس بگیرم؟

----------


## phantasm

منم میخوام :mrgreen:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> XML for ASP.NET Developers 
> به دنبال مباحثی از این دست هستم که به نظر می رسد کاملا مناسبه


این کتاب در سی دی های بعدی برنامه نویس خواهد بود:
MS Press Applied XML Programming For Microsoft.NET

----------


## faramarz_s

تشکر از مدیر مهربان سایت :oops:  :wink:

----------

آقا من هم این سی دی رو می خوام
چیکار کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## mhaeri

سلام
منم مشتریش هستم :flower: ممنون

----------


## x_janeva

سلام
منم این CD رو می خوام....  :shock:

----------


## zoro21750

منم....

----------


## zoro21750

منم....

----------


## Milad

منم :wink:

----------


## نسیم صبا

سلام من هم مشتریش هستم
ولی تا کی باید صبر کنم؟

چطوری بفهمم کی بهش دسترسی پیدا میکنم؟

من نیاز فوری دارم

----------


## AAtoZZ

کرک ورژن های جدید این برنامه رو کسی داره؟

تو سایت گردو این لینک بود، اما نوشته بود تست نشده
http://fileserve.com/file/NbQZ2ax/Al...atch-DJiNN.rar
فیلتر بود و برای دانلود اذیت میکرد من نتونستم تست کنم
---------------------
تنها جایی که پیدا کردم اینجاست که هنوزم تستش نکردم

 Altova XMLSpy Enterprise 2008.2

*Files:*
crack.bat    : 246 Bytes
crack / XMLSpy.exe    : 44.8 MB
readme.txt    : 289 Bytes
tracked_by_h33t_com.txt    : 23 Bytes
XMLSpyEnt2008.exe    : 34.3 MB

----------

